# Unexpected Crested Gecko eggs... are they fertile?



## 6StringSamurai (May 30, 2007)

I recently adopted some cresteds from someone who didn't have time to care for them anymore.  I've had them for about a month.  They seem healthy enough, but I don't know anything about how they were cared for before I got them.

Anyway, when I went in to do my maintenance today I noticed two small eggs in the back of the enclosure of a large female.  I removed them carefully and I noticed that they have a dimple running down one side.

I've been reading caresheets, as I was planning on breeding these geckos at some point, so I know the basics of egg care, but what do those dimples mean?  Is that normal?  Was the female deprived of calcium before I got her?  Do Cresteds lay infertile eggs?

Thanks for any advice you can offer.


----------



## ta2edpop (May 30, 2007)

sounds like they dried out.


----------



## AneesasMuse (May 31, 2007)

They could've dried some, but they could be perfectly fertile still.... I've seen some "rough" looking eggos hatch out perfect little baby Cresteds.

If you can "candle" them, you will know more. Use a keychain type flash light or a big maglite... however... and just shine the beam from underneath or the side. If the contents of the egg looks pink'ish and you see any blood vessels running through at all, they are likely fertile. 

DO NOT roll the eggs around or shift their original position too much... at all, if you can help it... cuz you can cause a developing fetus to drown. Just pick them up straight out of the incubator media and flash the light beam under.. then place them right back in the little indention in the media and leave them be. 

My Crested eggs usually incubate at room temp for 60 days, but I've heard of much longer incubation times. I mist the vermiculite medium 2-3x a week.. just to keep it moist, not wet. (I also keep a folded paper towel in the inc'y, to maintain some extra moisture... I spray it liberally and lay it on the unoccupied end of the inc'y)

Most successfully experienced breeders will tell you, "unless the egg smells bad, it's still GOOD!" Some eggs will begin to look really bad... dimpled, bumpy, dark colors.. even leaky....... but will still hatch out a viable baby. 

Good Luck!

~Aminah

P.s. If you have anymore questions about your new Cresteds, just pm me.


----------

